# free-sms.de spammt mich voll!



## Harvester (6 November 2008)

Hallo,

seit einigen Tagen bekomme ich spam von free-sms.de. Mal könne ich einen Laptop gewinnen, mal ein Cabrio. Zur Teilnahme an den Gewinnspielen müßte ich meine persönlichen Daten eingeben. Im Kleingedruckten findet man einen Link "Teilnahmebedingungen", der auf eine "adrom holding AG" in Liechtenstein hinweist. Kurz gegoogelt, vermute ich hinter der Sache eine phishing-Attacke.

Was mich wundert:
In den mails finde ich regelmäßig den Satz "Dieser Newsletter wird exklusiv an Mitglieder versandt, welche sich bei free-sms.de registriert haben."

"exklusiv" dabei noch unterstrichen.

Ich habe mich aber niemals bei free-sms.de registriert. Das könnte ich leicht nachweisen, indem ich auf der Seite "Passwort vergessen" anklicke und meine mailadresse eintrage. Ich verschicke aber keine frei-sms und ich passe auch garnicht in deren Zielgruppe.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, den Terror abzustellen? Es gibt zwar noch den Link "Möchten Sie keine Informationen mehr von MacBook Air (oder beliebig anderes) Gewinnspiel erhalten klicken Sie hier". Der bringt aber nix....

Verzweifelte Grüße
Harvester


----------



## blowfish (6 November 2008)

*AW: free-sms.de spammt mich voll!*

Sag mal @Harvester hast du keinen Spamfilter?


----------



## Harvester (6 November 2008)

*AW: free-sms.de spammt mich voll!*

Doch hab ich, ist inzwischen auch nach spam verschoben. Viel interessanter finde ich aber den Satz "Dieser Newsletter wird exklusiv an Mitglieder versandt, welche sich bei free-sms.de registriert haben."

Der ist nämlich schlicht und ergreifend dreist gelogen! 

Und das von einer Firma, die sich mit dem Hauch der seriösen Kostenlosigkeit umgibt.


----------



## Antiscammer (29 November 2008)

*AW: free-sms.de spammt mich voll!*

Eine spammertypische Lüge.
Unter vielen Spam-mails findet man Disclaimer wie diesen: "Sie erhalten diese Mail, weil sie sich für den Newsletter ...dingenskirchen... angemeldet haben. Wenn Sie diesen Newsletter nicht mehr erhalten wollen, klicken Sie... blabla..."

Vom wettbewerbsrechtlichen Standpunkt her sind solche Disclaimer eigentlich komplett unwirksam, wenn der Versender nicht tatsächlich eine gültige Anmeldung nach dem double-opt-in-Prinzip nachweisen kann.
Eine einfache "Anmeldung" zum Newsletter, wo dann keine Rückbestätigungs-Mail mehr erfolgt, sondern sofort der Newsletter versendet wird, führt dazu, dass im Prinzip jeder jeden unbeteiligten dort "anmelden" könnte. Die Rechtslage des Mailversenders ist in einem solchen Fall denkbar schlecht.

Rechtlich gesehen besteht dagegen ein Unterlassungsanspruch gem. UWG. Bei einem Unternehmen, dessen ladungsfähige Anschrift in Deutschland feststeht, ist dieser Anspruch auch i.d.R. durchsetzbar. Leider zeigt die Erfahrung, dass häufig auf anwaltliche Hilfe zurückgegriffen werden muss. Briefe mit angeforderter Unterlassungserklärung sowie sogenannte "T5F´s", die von Laien selbst formuliert wurden, werden erfahrungsgemäß von den Unternehmen sehr oft ignoriert. In dem Fall kann ein Anwalt eine Abmahnung mit Kostennote versenden, dabei holt er auch seine Kosten i.d.R. wieder rein. Wenn es nicht anders geht, dann hat das Unternehmen eben z.B. die 500 Euro Abmahnkosten zu zahlen. Billiger wollen die es halt oft nicht.
In besonders hartnäckigen Fällen wird auch das ignoriert, und eine Unterlassungsklage ist notwendig. Dabei sollten natürlich vorher die Gesellschafts- und Bonitätsverhältnisse der Firma auf den Prüfstand, um nicht trotz Prozessgewinns auf den Kosten sitzenzubleiben.


----------



## schmubo (29 November 2008)

*AW: free-sms.de spammt mich voll!*



Harvester schrieb:


> Es gibt zwar noch den Link "Möchten Sie keine Informationen mehr von MacBook Air (oder beliebig anderes) Gewinnspiel erhalten klicken Sie hier". Der bringt aber nix....


Der bringt was! Aber nur für den Spammer. Mit dem Anklicken des Links und dem Eintragen Deiner Daten signalisierst Du dem Spammer, dass Deine E-Mail-Adresse genutzt wird. Folglich steigt ihr Wert im Adressenhandel und Du darfst Dich über *noch mehr* Spam freuen.


----------



## Harvester (2 Dezember 2008)

*AW: free-sms.de spammt mich voll!*

Tja, so siehts wohl aus, und so wars gemeint. Danke für Deine Bestätigung meiner Befürchtung.

Gruß
Harvester


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Dezember 2008)

*AW: free-sms.de spammt mich voll!*

ich hatte tatsächlich mal nen Account bei free-sms.de. Vor Ewigkeiten. die Werbung hab ich immer rausgefiltert, wollte sie aber jetzt mal endgültig loswerden. Passwort hab ich natürlich mittlerweile vergessen. Aber auch ich krieg keine Antwort vom Passwort-Vergessen-Service. Die Kontakt-Email-Adresse im Impressum funktioniert auch nicht. Aber trotzdem müllen sie mich mit Werbung zu.


----------



## Unregistriert_2 (20 Januar 2009)

*AW: free-sms.de spammt mich voll!*

hallo,
na da bin ich ja wenigstens nicht alleine - werde auch von denen zugespammt
angeblich hätte ich mich da angemeldet (nie im leben-kenn den laden garnicht)
habe mal an den support geschrieben- aber wenn ich nicht alleine bin mit dem problem denke ich kann ich deren antwort wohl vergessen.
vielleicht hilft eine anzeige bei der polizei wegen belästigung


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Januar 2009)

*AW: free-sms.de spammt mich voll!*

Hallo an Alle,

free-sms.de ist wirklich volle Pulle wieder da. Ich habe jetzt an den Vermarkter geschrieben, mal sehen was passiert. Zumindest haben die ja eine Telefonnummer  Das Passwort bekommt man nicht zugesandt - aber das haben ja andere hier schon geschrieben ... Einige hören wirklich nie auf - erst Abzockeversuch, jetzt Dauerterror im Postfach ... Na dann ... SPAM ist schon aktiviert - mal sehen ob ich alles richtig gemacht habe - die eMail-Addis wechseln ...


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: free-sms.de spammt mich voll!*

Habe das gleiche Problem und es nervt ungemein.

Anscheinend kann man sich hier endgültig abmelden (link ist unten rechts auf der Seite)

free-sms.de - Free SMS, SMS kostenlos versenden ohne Anmeldung


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: free-sms.de spammt mich voll!*

Hi,

Hab leider auch den Fehler gemacht und mich da mal angemeldet.

Man kann sich auch tatsächlich wieder bei denen abmelden, so dass man keine Login mehr hat, usw.

Aber das hält die leider trotzdem nicht davon ab, das Postfach weiterhin mit Mails zu Bombadieren.

Ne Mail an den Service hat natürlich auch nichts gebracht.

Also weiterhin fröhliches Schaffen.


----------



## jupp11 (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: free-sms.de spammt mich voll!*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Aber das hält die leider trotzdem nicht davon ab, das Postfach weiterhin mit Mails zu Bombadieren.


Ein gutes  Spamfilter schafft Abhilfe


----------



## Heiko (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: free-sms.de spammt mich voll!*

Der sollte aber auch entsprechend sinnvoll konfiguriert werden.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Februar 2009)

*AW: free-sms.de spammt mich voll!*

Werde auch zugespammt. Ätzend!!! Abmeldeversuche bringen nichts. Bei Hotmail landet es auch im Junkmailordner. Nervt trotzdem!!! Wie kommt man da raus?


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: free-sms.de spammt mich voll!*

furchtbar. mit ständig wechselnden "nutzernamen" sind die gar nicht mehr zu stoppen.
hiiiiilfeee!!


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: free-sms.de spammt mich voll!*

Guckt Euch mal die folgenden Seiten an:

Verbraucher gegen SPAM

T5F, auch TFFFFF - Antispam Wiki

Unterlassungserklärung - Antispam Wiki


----------



## Harvester (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: free-sms.de spammt mich voll!*

Es geht weiter.



> Liebe free-sms.de User,
> 
> per 14.01.2010 haben wir die Seite www.free-sms.de übernommen und werden sie kurzfristig neu beleben. Der SMS-Versand funktioniert bereits wieder - ebenso die Profilseiten und die internen Mails.
> 
> ...



Der Link der dann folgt, führt zu:



> Abmeldung vom Newsletter-Verteiler der SuperComm Data Marketing GmbH



Reicht das aus? Ich will nicht nur keinen newsletter, sondern mit free-sms garnichts zu tun haben!

Die o.g. Musterschreiben sind leider nicht passgenau, denn



> Sie erhalten diese E-Mail, da Sie sich auf einem unserer
> 
> Portale (www.netwerbung.de), einem unserer kostenfreien
> Download-Services (Freeware/Treiber/Handbücher) oder einem
> ...



Wie bitte was? Wann wo habe ich mich angemeldet - reicht der kryptische Hinweis oben aus??

Gruß
Harvester


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Januar 2010)

*AW: free-sms.de spammt mich voll!*

Dieser Blödsinn mit "Sie haben sich angemeldet..." ist eine Standardausrede aller Spammer.

Vor Gericht, bei einer Unterlassungsklage, nutzt denen dieser Stuß allerdings überhaupt gar nichts. Denn da sind sie in der Beweispflicht, das Werbeeinverständnis glaubhaft zu machen. 

Lies auch mal:
Rechtsverfolgung von Spammern in Deutschland - Antispam Wiki


----------



## free-sms.de (22 Januar 2010)

*AW: free-sms.de spammt mich voll!*

Hallo Harvester, hallo Antiscammer,

wie Sie sehen sind wir bemüht die Vergangenheit von free-sms.de aufzuarbeiten. Das Projekt wurde wie zitiert per 14.01.2010 übernommen und bietet bereits wieder den free-sms Service an und auch vorhandene Guthaben (Credits) können genutzt werden. Die Aufladung neuer Credits für Premium-Dienste ist vorerst gestoppt, bis alle rechtlichen Dinge und auch die künftigen Konditionen geklärt sind.

Den bisherigen Betreiber konnten wir sogar dazu bewegen den Usern, die Gelder für Premium-SMS überwiesen haben und diese nie gutgeschrieben bekamen zu entschädigen. Hier folgt schon bald die offizielle Info auf der Homepage und die Rückabwicklung über den Altbetreiber.

Zu allererst haben wir natürlich alle Bestandsuser über den Betreiberwechsel informiert (via Mail an die laut Datenbank registrierten Benutzer). Da sich free-sms.de nun in unserem Portfolio befindet sich auch der Hinweis auf netwerbung.de im Mailing. Auf dieser Plattform werden alle aktiven Projekte dargestellt.

*Wichtig für uns und alle User:*

Wer kein Interesse an der Weiternutzung des rein werbefinanzierten Services hat, kann sich jederzeit abmelden. Die Info-Mail an alle User enthielt einen entsprechenden Link.

Mails mit Branding "exklusiv an Free-SMS.de User" werden nicht über uns verschickt. Wir haben von diesen Mails Kenntnis erlangt und versuchen gerade selber hier eine rechtliche Klärung herbeizuführen.

Weitere Infos zu vorhandenen Userdaten bei Mailempfang werden gerne auf Nachfrage an die bekannten Kontaktadressen - zu finden auf der Homepage oder in der Infomail - beantwortet. Generelle User-Informationen zur Historie des Projekts können auch gerne an uns geschickt werden. Hieran sind wir natürlich auch interessiert.

Das Angebot wird auch künftig maßgeblich als kostenfreier "free-sms" Service angeboten und rein durch Sponsoren und entsprechendes Marketing refinanziert. Dieser werblichen Datennutzung für kann allerdings jederzeit per

- in jeder Zusendung enthaltenem Direktlink
- einer einfachen formlosen Mail
- Fax oder postalischen Info

widersprochen werden.

Und:

Ja, wir wissen, dass es in dem Bereich auch verdammt unschöne Praktiken und Anbieter (Ltd & Co lassen grüßen) gibt :unzufrieden: Gerade von daher ist es uns aber wichtig, dass wir versuchen uns hier positiv abzusetzen. Keine leichte Aufgabe, wie Sie bestimmt nachvollziehen können.

MfG

free-sms.de / SuperComm


----------



## Heiko (22 Januar 2010)

*AW: free-sms.de spammt mich voll!*

1. Ich finde es gut, dass sich auch mal ein Anbieter hier äußert.

2. Wir werden sehen, ob den Worten auch Taten folgen und wie diese aussehen.


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Januar 2010)

*AW: free-sms.de spammt mich voll!*

Wichtig wäre die Beachtung der rechtlichen Gegebenheiten zur elektronischen Werbung:


Umgehende Respektierung des Opt-Out-Wunsches
Löschen der Daten nach Opt-Out
Kein Weiterverkauf von Daten
Neuaufnahme in die Werbeliste nur nach Double-Opt-In (nur so ist eine wirksame Werbeeinwilligung einzuholen!)

Solange diese Punkte beachtet werden, ist erfahrungsgemäß nicht mit Beschwerden oder Klagen zu rechnen.


----------



## Teleton (22 Januar 2010)

*AW: free-sms.de spammt mich voll!*

Die fehlerhafte Widerrufsbelehrung sowie die Agb mal überarbeiten lassen.


			
				AGB schrieb:
			
		

> Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt vorzeitig, wenn Supercomm Data Marketing GmbH mit der Ausführung der Dienstleistung mit der ausdrücklichen Zustimmung des Nutzers vor Ende der Widerrufsfrist begonnen hat oder der Nutzer diese selbst veranlasst haben (z.B. durch Bestätigung einer Registrierungs-Mail, Einstellen von Beiträgen oder Abrufen von Inhalten aus dem Premium-Bereich).


----------



## free-sms.de (25 Januar 2010)

*AW: free-sms.de spammt mich voll!*

Hallo Teleton,

danke für den Hinweis. Die Passage wurde umgehend entfernt. Natürlich gilt das Widerrufsrecht jederzeit. Wäre schlimm, wenn nicht.

Wir lassen die gesamten AGB von unserem Rechtsanwalt prüfen. Die Übernahme des Projektes ist doch mit viel Aufwand verbunden, aber das Ergebnis soll für alle passen.

@Antiscammer:


Umgehende Respektierung des Opt-Out-Wunsches
Löschen der Daten nach Opt-Out
Kein Weiterverkauf von Daten
Neuaufnahme in die Werbeliste nur nach Double-

 Opt-In (nur so ist eine wirksame Werbeeinwilligung einzuholen!)
*Alle genannten Punkte können wir bejahen. Das gilt sowohl für das gerade von uns übernommene Projekt als auch alle anderen Projekte der SuperComm Data Marketing GmbH.
*
Generell gilt:


bei der Generierung werden nur rechtskonforme DOI-Daten verwendet
es werden keine Daten verkauft! (Ist in DE generell verboten!)
Datengenerierung kann nur im Rahmen eigener Projekte oder durch
Beteiligung im Rahmen von CoSponsoring / CoRegistrierung erfolgen.
In dem Fall ist der Partner immer auch explizit genannt.
jeder Newsletter beinhaltet einen Link zur Austragung
in jedem Newsletter wird unsere Seite zur manuellen Austragung genannt.
auch eine einfache Mail reicht zur vollständigen Datenlöschung bzw. Sperrung
ebenso werden Anrufe und Faxe beantwortet, hier wird erfolgt allerdings noch eine kurze Verifizierung der Mail, damit keine Sperren oder Beauskunftungen an Dritte erfolgen.
Leider wird oft - vielleicht durch die Praktiken anderer gewohnt - anderes behauptet und schweres Geschütz aufgefahren. Eine einfache Mail hingegen reicht jedoch bei uns aus, um das Werbeeinverständnis zurückzuziehen und der Datennutzung zu widersprechen. Dies gilt für alle Projekte unseres Hauses.

Viele Grüße und danke für die konstruktiven Feedbacks!!

free-sms.de / SuperComm


----------



## Marco (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: free-sms.de spammt mich voll!*



free-sms.de schrieb:


> Viele Grüße und danke für die konstruktiven Feedbacks!!
> 
> free-sms.de / SuperComm



Das kann doch alles nicht ihr ernst sein. Sie fallen doch nicht zum ersten mal im Zusammenhang mit Spam auf. Allein bei google werden unter supercomm und spam allein ca. 17000 Treffer gelistet.

Zu dem Spam über die angebliche Anmeldung bei Free-SMS.de oder netwerbung.de oder oder oder

Da werden sinn- und hirnlose Versuche gestartet um Adressdaten zu generieren. Ob das bei der Anmeldung von Free-SMS zu dem Zeitpunkt in der AGB so gestanden hat ist fraglich. 

Ein paar Beispiele gefällig? 

Medion-Gewinnspiel.de <[email protected]>
"Preise im Gesamtwert von 8000 Euro gewinnen"

free-sms.de - Information <[email protected]0.com> 
"wir empfehlen das 1000 Euro IKEA Gutschein Gewinnspiel"
führt zu gratisgewinnspiel.de/gewinnspiel-ikea-gutschein.php

fernseh-Umfrage.de <[email protected]> 
"Einladung zur Fernseh-Umfrage"

Der Hohn dann noch im Diclaimer


> Sie erhalten diese E-Mail, da Sie sich auf einem unserer Portale Free-SMS.de - 2.8 Millionen Mitglieder versenden Free SMS kostenlos), einem unserer kostenfreien Download-Services (Freeware/Treiber/Handbücher) oder einem von uns gesponserten Projekt angemeldet haben. Die auf den Seiten jeweils hinterlegten AGB fanden Ihre Zustimmung.
> 
> Hinweis: Die Firma SuperComm Data Marketing GmbH ist technischer Versender dieser E-Mail. Bei Fragen zu den beworbenen Produkten/Dienstleistungen wenden Sie sich bitte direkt an den jeweiligen Anbieter.



Na was denn nun? Sind Sie Betreiber oder nur technischer Versender? Alles in allen eine Sache die sich die Wettbewerbszentrale anschaut...

Marco


----------



## Harvester (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: free-sms.de spammt mich voll!*

Wollte ich auch gerade sinngemäß schreiben.

Neu im Postfach:

"Medion-Gewinnspiel.de <[email protected]>
"Preise im Gesamtwert von 8000 Euro gewinnen"

free- sms.de - Information <[email protected]>
"wir empfehlen das 1000 Euro IKEA Gutschein Gewinnspiel"
führt zu gratisgewinnspiel.de/gewinnspiel-ikea-gutschein.php

fernseh-Umfrage.de <[email protected]>
"Einladung zur Fernseh-Umfrage"

Das geht mir tierisch auf den Zeiger!

Und der disclaimer ist der doppelte Hohn, da ich mich nie dort angemeldet habe! Das ist leicht nachweisbar: Auf der free-sms.de Seite bei "Passwort vergessen" die mailadresse eintragen und die Antwort lesen. Es wird dann nämlich bestätigt daß die mailadresse, auf die der ganze spammüll geschickt wird, nicht bekannt sei.


Gruß
Harvester


----------



## free-sms.de (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: free-sms.de spammt mich voll!*

Hallo Marco, hallo Harvester,

eine kurze Frage unsererseits:

Wenn Ihnen die Werbebotschaften "so auf den Zeiger gehen", warum melden Sie sich nicht einfach ab? Jeder Newsletter enthält ja die jeweiligen Hinweise. Auch reicht eine einfache Mail an [email protected] und es wird Sie kein weiterer Newsletter erreichen.

Wir für uns können es nicht verstehen, dass sich immer wieder Empfänger darüber aufregen, dass Sie *zahlreiche* Werbemails erhalten, wenn doch nur *eine* simple Aktion/Mail erforderlich ist, um dem ganzen zu Widersprechen und den Versand einzustellen.

Hinsichtlich der genannten Portale sind wir natürlich auch Betreiber, was allerdings auch nicht anrüchig ist Gewinnspiele zu offerieren und diese über Sponsoren zu finanzieren. So freuten sich per 31.12.2009 zahlreiche Gewinner wieder über Preise. U.a. ein VW Fox im Gegenwert von rd. 9000 Euro, LCD-Fernseher und allein Medion Technik im Wert von 8.000 Euro.

Wir danken auf jeden Fall dem Forenbetreiber, dass man hier auch mal unsere Sicht der Dinge zulässt und nicht immer nur eine Seite der Medaille zeigt.

An alle "Genervten" noch mal der Hinweis, die Bitte einfach eine simple Mail zu senden und sich dann zurückzulehnen und nicht mehr zu ärgern. Wenn man doch im Leben alle vermeintlichen Ärgernisse so einfach abstellen könnte...

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

free-sms.de / SuperComm.de

P.S. Dank unser Initiative erhalten sogar alle free-sms.de User, die in den Vormonaten Zahlungen ohne Gegenleistung getätigt haben eine Rückvergütung. Würden wir uns um all sowas kümmern, wenn es nicht unser Ansinnen wäre saubere Geschäfte zu machen?!


----------



## bernhard (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: free-sms.de spammt mich voll!*

*Warnung an alle, die unaufgefordert Werbemüll erhalten:

1) Man meldet sich nicht von Listen ab, die man nicht bestellt hat.

2) Man drückt auf KEINE Links, die in unaufgefordert eintreffendem Mailmüll enthalten sind.*


----------



## free-sms.de (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: free-sms.de spammt mich voll!*

Lieber Moderator,

wir brechen die Diskussion hier ab, da nicht mehr zielführend. Folgende Schlussworte möchten wir aber noch an die Leser richten:

Wer sich nicht meldet kann auch nicht erwarten eine ihm zustehende Datenschutz-Auskunft zu erhalten und die einhergehende Sperrung der Daten.

Bei ausländischen Absendern oder dubiosen Angeboten mag Ihr Aufruf Sinn machen. Bei einem deutschen Direktmarketing-Unternehmen sollte man allerdings anders vorgehen, um das gewünschte Ziel zu erreichen.

Fazit: Jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied... darf sich dann aber nicht ärgern, dass sich mangels Eigeninitiative nichts ändern.

"Stellen Sie sich vor jemand parkt neuerdings auf Ihrem Parkplatz. Wenn Sie ihn nie ansprechen wird er Ihnen weder erklären, warum er das macht, noch sein Sie störendes Verhalten ändern, da es ihm nicht bewusst ist. Dabei liegt die Ursache aber ggf. darin, dass z.B. der Vermieter ihm versehentlich die gleiche Stellplatznummer genannt hat wie Ihnen?! Oftmals hilft einfaches Kommunizieren..."

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

SuperComm Data Marketing GmbH


----------



## Antiscammer (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: free-sms.de spammt mich voll!*



free-sms.de schrieb:


> Wir für uns können es nicht verstehen, dass sich immer wieder Empfänger darüber aufregen, dass Sie *zahlreiche* Werbemails erhalten, wenn doch nur *eine* simple Aktion/Mail erforderlich ist, um dem ganzen zu Widersprechen und den Versand einzustellen.



Überlegen Sie sich, was Sie da sagen. Wenn Sie ohne vorheriges Einverständnis der Empfänger elektronische Werbung zustellen, ist das immer eine unzulässige Belästigung gemäß § 7 UWG. Völlig egal, ob man diese Belästigung abbestellen kann oder nicht. Mit ihrer Argumentation, dass man sich ja nur abmelden brauche, liefern sie den Juristen eine Steilvorlage. Damit kommen Sie vor keinem Landgericht durch.

Langjährige Erfahrung im Umgang mit Firmen, welche schon einen Rechtsbruch begehen, indem sie ohne vorher erteiltes Einverständnis Werbung versenden, zeigt leider, dass sich diese Firmen oft nicht an ihre eigene Versprechung halten, und dass trotz "Abmelden" weitere Werbung verschickt wird. Natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen, aber ob nun Sie eine der Ausnahmen darstellen, können wir nicht wissen. (Und: solche Zusicherungen der GF haben wir in vielen anderen Fällen auch schon gehört - mit durchwachsenem Ergebnis.)


----------



## free-sms.de (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: free-sms.de spammt mich voll!*

Hallo Antiscammer,

danke für den Hinweis zur eventuellen Missverständlichkeit. Posting #23 besagte aber ja bereits:


bei der Generierung werden nur rechtskonforme DOI-Daten verwendet
es werden keine Daten verkauft! (Ist in DE generell verboten!)
Datengenerierung kann nur im Rahmen eigener Projekte oder durch
Beteiligung im Rahmen von CoSponsoring / CoRegistrierung erfolgen.
In dem Fall ist der Partner immer auch explizit genannt.
Dies gilt natürlich generell, was ansonsten für eine deutsche GmbH auch nicht tragbar wäre. Im Fall von free-sms.de wurden im Rahmen es Projektkaufs alle Bestandsuser umgehend nach Projekt- und Datenübergang angeschrieben und über den Inhaberwechsel, die Werbefinanzierung und die Zukunft des Projektes informiert. Die Mail enthielt auch Hinweise zur unmittelbaren Austragung.

Eigengenerierte sowie per Co-Sponsoring erworbene Datensätze unterliegen natürlich alle dem rechtskonformen DOI-Prozess.

Jeweilige Anfragen - zur dem Empfänger oftmals nicht "mehr" bewussten Generierungsquelle - werden umgehend beantwortet.



> diese Firmen oft nicht an ihre eigene Versprechung halten, und dass trotz "Abmelden" weitere Werbung verschickt wird.



Wer auf unserer Blackliste steht erhält keinerlei weitere Zusendungen mehr. Hier gibt es keinen - wie bei anderen Firmen praktiziert - Tod auf Raten, wo z.B. erst nur Werbung der aktuell beworbenen Firma gestoppt wird und nicht generell der Mailversand an die betroffene Empfänger-Adresse. Es gilt das Motto: Raus ist raus! (Reaktivierung nur durch erneute Anmeldung via neuem DOI etc.).

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Antiscammer (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: free-sms.de spammt mich voll!*

Rechtlich gesehen kann hier schon diskutiert werden, ob ein Einverständnis in den Erhalt von Werbung nach Betreiberwechsel noch wirksam ist. Ich meine, nicht. Eine Willenserklärung kann immer nur an eine Partei gerichtet sein, nicht an einen Projektnamen. 

Und - wie hatte der User Harvester oben geschrieben?


> Und der disclaimer ist der doppelte Hohn, *da ich mich nie dort angemeldet habe!*


----------



## Marco (2 Februar 2010)

*AW: free-sms.de spammt mich voll!*



free-sms.de schrieb:


> Hallo Marco, hallo Harvester,
> 
> eine kurze Frage unsererseits:



Da Sie auch nicht auf mein Post eingehen und stattdessen Nebelkerzen werfen, werde ich Ihnen auch nicht antworten. 

Nur soviel, ich schliesse mich bernhard zu 100% an.

Marco


----------

